# awgsome a Newby



## awgsome (Jan 18, 2012)

I sailed a bit 20 odd years ago. Back in the sport and hoping to learn more and eventially be competent enough to own and skipper my own live aboard yacht that can do blue water sailing and WAGS


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------

